# Name something you're the best at.



## davidmcdavidson (Oct 19, 2013)

What are you better at than anyone you know?


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Sports mainly. Football (soccer) and pool in particular. Though I don't know many people, so it's not that difficult haha!


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Being a support on League of legends... that and being creepy.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm easily the best at making omelettes. Not really good at making any other food, but my omelettes have never been rivaled by anyone.


----------



## MillzMurray (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm the best at misunderstanding.


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

hmm well my intuition's pretty good(does that count?)


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I' good at getting attention


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Exorcism


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Making people laugh without telling jokes.


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> I' good at getting attention


I see...You're really good at it.


----------



## trevo123 (Oct 19, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> I' good at getting attention


snitch as well as a complete and utter fuking retard huh? please die!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Guitar


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm the best at being me. Not that that is something to brag about but I can't think of a real answer.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Singing and Writing.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Dancing and Mario Kart Wii. :3


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The cinnamon challenge.


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer (Sep 16, 2013)

Mathematics, piano, sleeping


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

cmed said:


> The cinnamon challenge.


I wish I could do this!!! I would love to see what it's like, but my oncologist would kill me. xD


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Riddles. But I'm surrounded by people who suck at them so that might not be accurate.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I could do anything , im the best at nothing....lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Entertaining others and making them laugh


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Internally screaming


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I seem to be really good at getting abandoned by people.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Negativity.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Constructing logical and coherent arguments to support my core views.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Being quiet obviously.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Creative writing and storytelling. Then again, in today's world, those aren't exactly widespread skills.

Acting too, I suppose. I'm like a chameleon in real life.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Umm mmos..and dubstep


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Umm mmos..and dubstep


What mmos you play?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> What mmos you play?


Played most but quit. I started tera and dragons prophet like 2 days ago, played them? And warframes not really abmnd mmo but I play that too


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Played most but quit. I started tera and dragons prophet like 2 days ago, played them? And warframes not really abmnd mmo but I play that too


Yeah i've played them Tera is quite good although leveling on that game bores me alot. Dragons prophet looked so good in all the trailers but the battle system in that game is so clunky I couldnt play it. Never played Warframes.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never met a person who can do bigger than 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube. I can do 5x5x5 pretty fast (my record is about 9.5 minutes) and, in principle, can do any Rubik's Cube at all as I know a universal algorithm. But they don't sell cubes bigger than 13x13x13 nowadays, and 13x13x13 costs a fortune.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Ah, in addition, I am relatively good in chess. Back a few years ago I trained seriously and unofficially did Masters. Never met anyone in person who could beat me in a serious long game.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

procrastination, sleeping and eating sweets


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm really good at sex. Too bad I don't get to do that often.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

May90 said:


> I've never met a person who can do bigger than 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube. I can do 5x5x5 pretty fast (my record is about 9.5 minutes) and, in principle, can do any Rubik's Cube at all as I know a universal algorithm. But they don't sell cubes bigger than 13x13x13 nowadays, and 13x13x13 costs a fortune.



Bad ***! And you can do the 13 one's? I wouldn't finish the 5x5s for years, even if the whole world depended on it. :|


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

- Drawing (Realistic type)
- Getting people's unwanted attention, getting picked out for everything ... although I hate this.
- Convincing people in arguments
- Computer Programming ... this is what I am mostly known for.


----------



## whatiscoffee (Oct 17, 2013)

Whistling and the absolute deadest deadpan humor ever.


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

Knowing what I want and being Myself.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Making fun of myself ,and motivating others by taking care of myself


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> What mmos you play?


I have to tell you that your sig has flattered me.Just superb!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Listening and understanding another's point of view even if I disagree 

That 

And I can get twisted on very little alcohol


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

Gambling, sucking at life, and being afraid.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Collecting degrees.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Critical thinking. It's a largely useless talent, except when I have to write essays, but I think I come off wiser than I actually am _some_ of the time. I think it's just because I'm so stuck in my own head that I have a lot of thoughts that I've premeditated on, whereas a lot of other people just speak casually and off the cuff. I find people either like this about me, or hate it. I try to "dumb" myself down when I'm in a situation where pontificating on broad subjects isn't appropriate, but usually that leads me to feel bored and stifled by small talk.


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

Good at writing articles.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

At being depersonalized.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Im not the best at anything. Kind of hard to beat 7 billion people, honestly. Oh wait...honesty! Im the best at that!


----------



## genata (Nov 6, 2013)

Losing my temper, beating people, being a stranger to everyone, being one-of-a-kind, disagreeing with everybody, being oldschool.


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

Raising my eyebrow pretty high.


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm really good with problem-solving online issues and HTML, CSS and JavaScript/jQuery.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm the best at pretending I don't care, and keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm the very best, the best there ever was. To catch them was my real test, to train them was my cause. I traveled across the world, searching far and wide; I taught Pokemon to understand the power that's inside.​
*Pokemon: I caught them all.*​


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Sitting around


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a friendly face. People stop me a lot and ask me to watch their children or for directions. And a couple times people payed for my food because they said I seemed nice. So I guess thats a good thing! Children and animals like me and they are said to be good judges of character, so thats something I take pride in. I feel like Im a good person is what I am getting at I guess.


----------



## fauzdar65 (Mar 6, 2012)

academics


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

****in how can i be best at something?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

IDK there's always someone better or worse.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm the best at isolating myself, having no friends and dying alone.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I always eat the most food every time I go to a buffet with people.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Im the bestest at making light of a serious or gloomy situation, like, i crack people up at funerals. Not even messing.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

History and philosophy, writing essays.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Being myself


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

:boogieHolding my breath under water:boogie


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm really good at my work. Also good at intuitive thinking and 'outside the box' ideas, designing and drawing things.

I'm also knowledgable of all dance and electronic music styles. Name any DJ, producer, etc, chances are Ive heard their music and can tell you stuff about them you didn't know.



Cory R said:


> I'm really good with problem-solving online issues and HTML, CSS and JavaScript/jQuery.


Ahh a web developer I see... Smartass!

don't worry, so am I  but mostly PHP


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

im good at figuring out stuff no matter what it is


----------

